# Litter Pan Training



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

I am going to be picking up my new hedgie (his name is going to be Walter) soon and I am in the process of getting all the accessories and items ready for when I set up his cage (Its going to be a 2x3 C&C cage with a loft). I'm curious whether I should get two litter pans (one for under the wheel and a corner one) or just do one? Any advice/suggestions?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

You may find you'll be short on room but two can't hurt. Snarf only went in the litterbox under his wheel...never anythwere else...ever. Sumo, on the other hand, basically needs to live in a litterbox that has a wheel and food area. :roll: There could not possibly be enough litter areas to meet his needs. If there was a spot, say, near his food where I didn't want him to go, I would simply put a litterbox there: he'd never use THAT area. :roll:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i have had luck litter training my prickly ones w/o actual litter pans. in fact, my first hedgie Henry refused to use a litter pan but when i repeated the process sans litter pan...he complied perfectly. :? :roll: 

MissC is right...depending on his size & cage size, 2 may put you short on space. however, if she quickly shows a preference for one spot, you can simply put the pan there (or use the pan he prefers).

keep in mind than you may have to experiment with shape as well. some don't like the corner pans. some don't like the flat rectangles. you will find what works. or if Walter is like Henry (bless you if he is! :lol: )...pick a spot & just keep moving all his poop there consistently. it only took him 2 days i think. 

oh, since Walter is a baby...i found with Henry when he was young, input=output. so as nonsensical as it seemed, his litterbox area was near his food...he could eat & poop at the same time...since he usually did. i tried to work with his habits - made it much easier. he would still go there when he was not eating. but since his bum was already pointing that way - it made it easier on us both! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

So I should get a few and see which he uses/where he uses them and just try to get him to get the hang of it?

And I definitely need one under the wheel right? I read that thats where they do most of their business.


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

I never had luck with litter pans! :lol: 
When i got my hedgehog 'Hedgie', he was already 1 going on 2. I learned about the litter pan and I got one but he only used it to 'hide' his toys in! :roll: :lol: I knew that he could of been too old already to learn it but I though to give it a try! 
I tried it with my second hedgehog 'Norah' and she went in it a first, they she made a big mess and removed all the litter in there and made a big mess! She keeped on doing it when I was not looking or when I was fast asleep, I use it now for a dig box for her since she has so much fun making a mess! :roll: :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

most people keep one under the wheel.

i have found it best to see where they LIKE to go & try to work with that, if possible. the chances of success are much higher.  

what i would do is have one under the wheel & then wait & see where he goes the most. the place the litter pan in that one spot (or if it is a general area :shock: , the place you'd like in that area) & put the poop in the pan. it may take a couple days; it could take a couple months. but if he is going to comply, he will eventually decide to do so. :lol: 

there may be better techniques out there but i have had success with both babies & older hogs (2+ y.o.) with this. i think the key factors are consistency on your part & willingness on theirs!

good luck.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I had a corner pan and it wasnt getting used, the one under the wheel works wonders for me


----------



## kat (May 11, 2011)

I had no intentions on litter training Mustard at first since i figured she could just go where she wants. so to my surprise, she litter trained herself. she always has this one spot (farthest from her hut) where she goes. NEVER anywhere else. but when i placed a litter box there she went somewhere else :? so i just put a piece of disposable fabric-like material (which i get really cheap) where she likes to go every night and throw it out in the morning! saves me so much time on cleaning


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Indeed My hedgehogs have slowly even stopped getting poopie feet (I've been up to watch them run for up to an hour or more at night before I go to sleep around 2am) they almost always get off and poop in their spots now its pretty nice as poop wheel cleaning is a pain.


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay, so it pretty much just depends on how cooperative he decides to be? hahah I hope he wants to be clean and uses the litter pan! So when I go back to the store I might get two different kinds and see what happens. 

(I added the picture the breeder sent me to my signature for you guys!  )


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

ooooh he is a cutie!!


----------

